# En tant que militaire, est-ce que vous vous sentez soutenue par la population???



## 1R22eR (23 Aug 2006)

Moi en tout cas à Québec je le sens pas du tout...


----------



## Nagual (23 Aug 2006)

Exemple?


----------



## 1R22eR (25 Aug 2006)

Passe en uniforme dans le coin de québec juste pour voir qu'est ce que tu vas te faire dire... tu vas comprendre...


----------



## honestyrules (27 Aug 2006)

Je partage le meme avis, au Quebec y a pas de support, pas de fierte en rapport aux forces.
Moi je suis pas capable...Bonne chose que je sois pas poste la. Je viens de Quebec, ma famille est la et j'ai meme pas le gout d'y retourner!

Remarquez que la gang de twits qui sont alles au Liban (le liberal, NDP, pis l'autre du bloc, tous deputes au Quebec), qui voulaient que le Hezbollah ne soit plus considere comme organisation terroriste, cela aide pas. Ils ne veulent pas comprendre que il y a des mechants sur cette foutue planete ,et que l'armee est la pour une raison.

Il y a plein de monde au Quebec qui seraient prets a demanteler l'armee pour augmenter les programmes sociaux. Une gang d'autruches avec la tete dans le sable. 
Au lieu de parler de souverainete au Quebec, les Quebecois devraient supporter l'armee, qui elle aide a preserver notre souverainete nationale et notre credibilite internationale.

Au Quebec, quand tu rentre dans les forces, le monde te trouvent fou... Ailleurs ils sont fier de leurs soldats...


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (31 Aug 2006)

En tant que futur militaire... pas pantout. Et c'est toujours la même motadite affaire...

"Tu veux te faire tuer?!" ou "Tu veux faire la guerre et tuer des gens?!" ou plus drole "Tu va aller en Irak?!"

Et je me rend compte, avec ce que je vois autour de moi, que je suis pas le seul qui se fait toujours posé ces question (surtout la première).

Et c'est pas juste la popultion, mais aussi par nos médias de me_de, c'est tellemnt évident.

Pour nimporte quoi concernant un conflit armé, une crise ou peu importe c'est pire au Québec qu'ailleurs. Dans le temps c'était à cause des crises des conscriptions, mais maintenant j'ai l'impression que c'est juste pour nous donner un identité différente des anglos.

Par exemple, l'été dernier un Canadien sur 3 supportait la position pro-israélienne (incluant les Québéquois) de Harper tandis qu'à peine un Québéquois sur 6 la supportait.


----------



## Evildef (31 Aug 2006)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Par exemple, l'été dernier un Canadien sur 3 supportait la position pro-israélienne (incluant les Québéquois) de Harper tandis qu'à peine un Québéquois sur 6 la supportait.



J'aimerais bien en voir un qui supporte la position de Harper pour voir de quoi il a l'air.


----------



## Nagual (31 Aug 2006)

> "Tu veux te faire tuer?!" ou "Tu veux faire la guerre et tuer des gens?!" ou plus drole "Tu va aller en Irak?!"



T'as juste à leur répondre Oui. Moi c'est ce que je réponds et juste de voir la face qu'ils me font, ça vaut 100$. J'en ai rien à foutre de ce qu'ils pensent ou de ce qu'ils disent, je sais ce que je veux, je sais ce que j'ai à faire et je sais pourquoi je le fais. J'ai mes valeurs, mes convictions, pour moi c'est ce qui compte. Le reste, c'est du vent. 

Essayer de changer les idées des gens c'est une perte de temps. À preuve, même si je vous dis que l'armée c'est inutile, que vous êtes tous des ignorants complètement disconnectés de la réalité, (Attention c'est un exemple... ) , même si j'avais les meilleurs arguments possibles pour essayer de vous convaincre que, ce que vous faites et ce que en quoi vous croyez est stupide et inutile, vous ne m'écouteriez certainement pas. C'est juste.

VOUS croyez en ce que vous faites et VOUS savez pourquoi VOUS le faites. C'est pas ça le plus important? 

Phil


----------



## Collin.t (31 Aug 2006)

En fait ya pas juste le québec qui ne supporte pas ses troupes. J'ai servi en Ontario dans le coins de Kingston et Borden et le support faisait vraiment pitié là-bas, en fait au Québec j'ai remarqué que les choses s'améliore quand même pas mal et quand tu prends juste 30 seconde pour expliquer de manière calme et respectueuse les gens finissent par te supporter.

À Québec le manque de support vient peut-etre de la mauvaise réputation des 22


----------



## geo (31 Aug 2006)

+35 ans de service et je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec la population.

Il y a toujours des questions..... si tu réponds bêtement ou si tu ne fais que leur donner un "look" d'écoeuré.... c'est certain qu'ils vont te casser les pieds.

Si un jeune me salue, je lui dit merci.
Si une personne me demande si je vais me battre en Iraq - je lui explique que le Canada n'est pas mêlé à cette histoire
Si une persone me demande au sujet du Liban, je lui explique ma position personnelle,.... je prends le temps de m'exprimer - et dans l'ensemble, ils sont bien correcte.
J'ai des amis Mohawk... ils apprécient que c'était les FC avec qui ils ont dû faire affaire VS la SQ.
etc, etc, etc,...........Un paquet de bonnes histoires..............
MAIS, si vous cherchez les puces, c'est évident que vous allez trouver des puces.


----------



## 1R22eR (31 Aug 2006)

la seule mauvaise réputation des 22 a qc c est le probleme feminin appart ca y en a pas donc je pense pas ca sois ca le probleme!


----------



## Evildef (31 Aug 2006)

Snaky said:
			
		

> la seule mauvaise réputation des 22 a qc c est le probleme feminin appart ca y en a pas donc je pense pas ca sois ca le probleme!



Peu tu expliquer?


----------



## Nagual (31 Aug 2006)

Ah ah j'allais posé la même question!


----------



## honestyrules (31 Aug 2006)

Snaky, tu m'intrigue aussi...allez, crache le morceau!

A Québec, un des problemes c'est que les militaires sont une "minorité visible", je veux dire comparément au nombre de personnes dans la région. C'est pas tout le monde qui connais personellement des militaires. À Bel-air, ils ont habitués de nous voir (plus forte concentration).

Ici à Oromocto, on est majoritaires et les conjoins/conjointes travaillent dans les commerces de la ville. Personne ne fais le saut de voir un militaire par ici.

André Arthur, quand il etais à la radio, il faisait du ravage, faut l'avouer aussi. À chaque fois que Valcartier déployais un peu, il comptais le nombre de véhicule en panne sur le bord du chemin et nous ridiculisais pas à peu près.

Par contre ,quand ils ont parlés de fermer Bagot, lâ la population du Saguenay "freakait"! Ils voulaient que les forces restent la!

CollinT, tu parle de la mauvaise réputation des 22 à Québec, les gens de Fredericton sont pas mieux...Là oû il y a des membres des forces qui vont "veiller" en ville, il y a toujours des civils pour les provoquer et parfois cela fini mal. Cela dois etre la meme histoire à Pet et Edmonton.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (1 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien en voir un qui supporte la position de Harper pour voir de quoi il a l'air.


Euh... moi je support(ais) la position de Harper sur ce conflit...

...où voulez-vous en venir?



			
				Nagual said:
			
		

> T'as juste à leur répondre Oui. Moi c'est ce que je réponds et juste de voir la face qu'ils me font, ça vaut 100$.


OK ;D


----------



## Evildef (1 Sep 2006)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Euh... moi je support(ais) la position de Harper sur ce conflit...
> 
> ...où voulez-vous en venir?
> OK ;D



Tu supporte vraiment la position de Harper?

La position ''Nous supportons Israel dans son droit de se ''Defendre'' et de tuer 2000 personnes(98% de vitimes civil) car un groupe térroriste a kidnappé 2 de leurs soldats même si on sais très bien qu'ils attaquent le Liban seulement pour aggrandir leur pays''??????????


----------



## Nagual (1 Sep 2006)

Oui et ensuite on a eu droit à nos représentants du Québec aller faire une ''marche pour la paix'' avec le Hezbo.
Maudit que j'aime mon pays!!!!!    :dontpanic:


----------



## Evildef (1 Sep 2006)

Nagual said:
			
		

> Oui et ensuite on a eu droit à nos représentants du Québec aller faire une ''marche pour la paix'' avec le Hezbo.
> Maudit que j'aime mon pays!!!!!    :dontpanic:



??????


----------



## geo (1 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Tu supporte vraiment la position de Harper?
> 
> La position ''Nous supportons Israel dans son droit de se ''Defendre'' et de tuer 2000 personnes(98% de vitimes civil) car un groupe térroriste a kidnappé 2 de leurs soldats même si on sais très bien qu'ils attaquent le Liban seulement pour aggrandir leur pays''??????????



Les deux, trois, quatre ou cinq parties implique dans ce qui s'est passe au Liban ne sont pas des anges et ont tous de quoi a avoir honte.

Hezbolah est finance et arme par l'Iran et la Syrie.
Larmee du Liban n'a pas mis pied dans le sud du pays depuis environs 30 ans.

Israel a tout simplement dit, si des citoyens de ton pays viennent chez nous et enlevent de nos citoyens... c'est un acte d'agression du Liban envers l'Israel
Si des citoyens de ton pays tirent des missiles sur notre pays, c'est l'equivalent du Liban qui declare la guerre sur l'Israel - donc on va faire la guerre.....

Israel a force le gouv du Liban a porter ses culotes et prendre un controle sur son territoire souverain.


----------



## Capit (1 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Tu supporte vraiment la position de Harper?
> 
> La position ''Nous supportons Israel dans son droit de se ''Defendre'' et de tuer 2000 personnes(98% de vitimes civil) car un groupe térroriste a kidnappé 2 de leurs soldats même si on sais très bien qu'ils attaquent le Liban seulement pour aggrandir leur pays''??????????



Avec 500 membres du Hezbollah tués je vois mal comment 98% des victimes peuvent être civil...


----------



## Evildef (1 Sep 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Les deux, trois, quatre ou cinq parties implique dans ce qui s'est passe au Liban ne sont pas des anges et ont tous de quoi a avoir honte.
> 
> Hezbolah est finance et arme par l'Iran et la Syrie.
> Larmee du Liban n'a pas mis pied dans le sud du pays depuis environs 30 ans.
> ...



Si on vois cela de cet angle c'est pas si pire. Mais si on vois ça de l'angle que Israel n'a tué que 40 personnes "non-civil" sur pres de 2000 on n'appel plus celà de la défense, on parle carrement de génocide. Et envoyer 4 missiles guidés sur un poste de l'ONU, c'est de la ligitime défense????

Israel veut passer pour la victime dans ce conflit alors qu'elle est carrement un envahisseur. Ils ne veulent pas éliminer le Hezbollah, ils veulent s'emparer du sud Liban pour y créer une colonie comme ils ont fait avec la Palestine, pas faire le ménage et redonner le territoire au gouvernement Libanais. La preuve, ils refusent à ce que l'armée Libanaise s'approche à 2km de la frontière Israelienne.


----------



## mcchartman (2 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Si on vois cela de cet angle c'est pas si pire. Mais si on vois ça de l'angle que Israel n'a tué que 40 personnes "non-civil" sur pres de 2000 on n'appel plus celà de la défense, on parle carrement de génocide.



Attention à la manière avec laquelle tu utilises le 'G-word'. Tu peux appeller ca un massacre si tu veux, mais un génocide implique bien plus. Le lien suivant t'éclaircira: http://www.hrweb.org/legal/genocide.html

Naturellement, ce n'est là que la définition établie par l'ONU qui en passant, est remise en question par plusieurs. Il reste cependant qu'elle constitue la définition généralement accepté du terme 'génocide'.

Pour ma part, j'ai pris la décision de ne plus discuter en profondeur mon point de vue sur la situation au Moyen-Orient. A la vitesse où se déroulent les choses, mon point de vue change trop souvent et je veux éviter que mes paroles d'aujourd'hui soient utilisées contre moi demain. J'agis donc en observateur, quelque chose que trop peu de personnes font à mon avis.

Retour au sujet initial messieurs!


----------



## Evildef (2 Sep 2006)

Capit said:
			
		

> Avec 500 membres du Hezbollah tués je vois mal comment 98% des victimes peuvent être civil...




62 membres du Hezbollah et non 500.

Je me suis aussi trompé dans les chiffres que j'ai avancés.

C'est 1630 victimes au total. 1400 civils dont 1300 libanais et 48 isreliens. 230 victimes "militaires"

Donc 86% de victimes civils.

Dsl pour l'erreur.


Ça reste beaucoup quand même.


----------



## Evildef (2 Sep 2006)

mcchartman said:
			
		

> Attention à la manière avec laquelle tu utilises le 'G-word'. Tu peux appeller ca un massacre si tu veux, mais un génocide implique bien plus. Le lien suivant t'éclaircira: http://www.hrweb.org/legal/genocide.html
> 
> Naturellement, ce n'est là que la définition établie par l'ONU qui en passant, est remise en question par plusieurs. Il reste cependant qu'elle constitue la définition généralement accepté du terme 'génocide'.
> 
> ...



Oui massacre serait un meilleur mots en effet.


----------



## Capit (2 Sep 2006)

Les israeliens ont retrouvé 530 cadavre de membre du Hezbollah dont 180 ont été identifiées 

Même le Hezbollah a admis avoir 74 morts et je doute qu'autant de soldats professionnels (même si se sont des conscripts) se soient fait tuer par une millice aussi forte soit elle sans avoir fait subir de lourdes pertes chez l'ennemi


----------



## Evildef (3 Sep 2006)

Capit said:
			
		

> Les israeliens ont retrouvé 530 cadavre de membre du Hezbollah dont 180 ont été identifiées
> 
> Même le Hezbollah a admis avoir 74 morts et je doute qu'autant de soldats professionnels (même si se sont des conscripts) se soient fait tuer par une millice aussi forte soit elle sans avoir fait subir de lourdes pertes chez l'ennemi



Le Hezbollah a admis avoir subis 62 et non 74 morts. L'armée Israelienne dit avoir éliminé environ 300 membres du Hezbollah. Selon moi les chiffres du Hezbollah sont plus fiables que ceux des Israeliens car je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient identifié les corps carbonisés des présumés membres du Hezbollah. Israel veux simplement faire croire au publique que son opération a été éfficace alors qu'en réalité elle ne l'a pas été. Ils n'ont quand même pas leur dossier dentaire ou leurs ADN. Le total des mort du coté de la milice armée du Hezbollah doit se trouver quelque part entre les chiffres d'Israel et ceux de Hezbollah, selon moi plus près de ceux de ce dernier.


"et je doute qu'autant de soldats professionnels (même si se sont des conscripts) se soient fait tuer par une millice aussi forte soit elle sans avoir fait subir de lourdes pertes chez l'ennemi"

Cela s'explique par le fais que les soldats Israeliens on été tué lors de tir de missile sur des position Israeliennes qui sont asser facilement identifiable. À l'inverse, les positions du Hezbollah sont beaucoup plus dur à repérer du au fait qu'on ne peu pas vraiment différencier un milicien du Hezbollah d'un civil. De plus il n'y a pas eu d'important combat au sol entre les troupes israeliennes et le Hezbollah. Si de tel combats avaient eu lieu, ton raisonnement aurait été exact.


----------



## Capit (3 Sep 2006)

> Le Hezbollah a admis avoir subis 62 et non 74 morts.



http://www.dailystar.com.lb/July_War06.asp "Le hezbollah admet 74 mort"



> L'armée Israelienne dit avoir éliminé environ 300 membres du Hezbollah. Selon moi les chiffres du Hezbollah sont plus fiables que ceux des Israeliens car je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient identifié les corps carbonisés des présumés membres du Hezbollah. Israel veux simplement faire croire au publique que son opération a été éfficace alors qu'en réalité elle ne l'a pas été. Ils n'ont quand même pas leur dossier dentaire ou leurs ADN. Le total des mort du coté de la milice armée du Hezbollah doit se trouver quelque part entre les chiffres d'Israel et ceux de Hezbollah, selon moi plus près de ceux de ce dernier.



http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3290695,00.html "Les israelients envoient des feuillet avec les nom de 180 cadavre du Hezbollah." Trouver quelques centaines de cadavre, identifié ou pas, c'est facile de  savoir que se sont des membre du Hezbollah. Et 180 sur au moins 530 ce n'est pas tellement donc possible que se soit ceux qui avaient des pieces d'itentité sur eux 



			
				Evildef said:
			
		

> "et je doute qu'autant de soldats professionnels (même si se sont des conscripts) se soient fait tuer par une millice aussi forte soit elle sans avoir fait subir de lourdes pertes chez l'ennemi"
> 
> Cela s'explique par le fais que les soldats Israeliens on été tué lors de tir de missile sur des position Israeliennes qui sont asser facilement identifiable. À l'inverse, les positions du Hezbollah sont beaucoup plus dur à repérer du au fait qu'on ne peu pas vraiment différencier un milicien du Hezbollah d'un civil. De plus il n'y a pas eu d'important combat au sol entre les troupes israeliennes et le Hezbollah. Si de tel combats avaient eu lieu, ton raisonnement aurait été exact.




Même si le Hezbollah a beaucoup utilisé des armes antichar contre l'infanterie, il reste qu'en combat régulier et durant les bombardement de l'IAF je donne pas cher de leur peau. Croire les chiffres donnés par le Hezbollah c'est comme croire les talibans quand ils disent qu'ils ont tué 20 soldats canadiens dans une attaque en ayant aucune perte


----------



## Etienne (3 Sep 2006)

Bon juste pour revenir sur le sujet du thread, moi ca fais 10 ans que je suis a Qc, et j'ai vu du changement. On es passés de "BS déguisés" a des "Gars correct". C quand meme mieux qu'avant. Comme Geo le disais, quand tu reste calme et tu prend le temps d'expliqué au gens ce que tu fait dans l'armée, tout se regle assez vite. A moins que tu pogne des gens plus ou moins bien renseignés, qu'y se fit juste a ce qu'ils entendent, ou ce qu'ils voient dans les news et qu'ils on déja leurs idées toutes faites et veulent rien savoir d'autre. 

Pour ce qui es du moyen-orient, le sujet es assez épineux, et apporte beaucoup de débat comme d'autre l'on mentionner, la situation change trop vite trop souvent pour avoir une opinion juste et clair.

Pis les "22" c des "!"$/%$/"


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (3 Sep 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Tu supporte vraiment la position de Harper?


Absolument. Et toi, tu proposes quoi? Que Tshal ne fasse rien et qu'Israël devienne un tas de cendres et de chair juive?



> La position ''Nous supportons Israel dans son droit de se  " Defendre "


Oui, se défendre. Point barre.



> et de tuer 2000 personnes (98% de vitimes civil)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Si on vois cela de cet angle c'est pas si pire. Mais si on vois ça de l'angle que Israel n'a tué que 40 personnes "non-civil" sur pres de 2000


 :

C'est drole, moi j'ai 530 hezbollah jugend et moins de 800 "civils" dont une grande partie sont rapportés officiellement comme civils mais qui sont en fait des terroristes du hezbollah ou des sympatisans armés. Je sais pas d'où tu sors ton "2000", mais c'est pas étonnant, les bilans de morts sont toujours falsifiés quand il s'agit du Proche-Orient.

Tu l'as probablement entendu, le hezbo utilise les civils comme bouclier humain. On le dis et le redit, mais ca ne semble pas entrer dans la tête des gens. Et bien voici un vidéoclip qui le confirme:
http://www.militaryspot.com/videos/video123.htm

Et en parlant de "civils", et voici quelque-uns...

















Et en voici d'autres:
http://menapress.com/article.php?sid=1469



> car un groupe térroriste a kidnappé 2 de leurs soldats


Ca, c'est juste la goutte qui a fait déborder le vase. Les enlèvements et les Katiouchas durent depuis le retrait israélien du sud-liban en 2000. Va t'informer.



> on sais très bien qu'*ils attaquent le Liban seulement pour aggrandir leur pays*


Sa fait pitié de voire ca sur army.ca. Vraiment pitié.

C'est comme dire "Le Canada attaque l'Afghanistan car il vaut agrandir son pays". Tsssss...



			
				Nagual said:
			
		

> Oui et ensuite on a eu droit à nos représentants du Québec aller faire une ''marche pour la paix'' avec le Hezbo.
> Maudit que j'aime mon pays!!!!!


Oui, sa fait dure leur manif-djihad, je suis d'accord avec toi.

À Montréal:
http://www.sammcgill.com/hate.html
http://www.judeoscope.ca/article.php3?id_article=0438
http://www.judeoscope.ca/article.php3?id_article=0434

À Toronto:
http://www.girlontheright.com/2006/08/hezbollah-on-our-streets-in-our-cities.html

Ce phénomène est généralisé dans tout l'Occident. Mais ne prenez pas ca aux sérieux...

... juste comme Meïn Krampf. 



			
				Evildef said:
			
		

> on parle carrement de *génocide*.


Avertir la pupulation avant les bombardements et utiliser des armes à guidage de présision pour minimiser les pertes civiles c'est pas du "génocide".

Va revoir ta définition de génocide et on en reparle, d'accord? 



> Et envoyer 4 missiles guidés sur un poste de l'ONU, c'est de la ligitime défense????


Le Hezbollah a provoqué la frappe. Ils utilisnet les postes de l'ONU comme couverture. Ils le fesaient aussi quand mon grand-père était comandant du Observer Group Lebennon et plus tard comantant de toutes les opérations de l'ONU dans le région. Le Hezbollah fait ces camps a quelques mètres des PO (Poste d'Observation) et ils conduisent leures activités terroristes à partir de là. La frappe de Tsahal qui a tué 4 casques-bleus était une nesessité tactique et non une frappe délibérée. Ca c'est des membres de l'ONU qui l'affirment. 






L’officier canadien tué au Liban avait décrit les bombardements dans un message électronique quelques jours avant le bombardement qui a détruit son PO, il a raconté que les bombes tombaient très près, *tout en refusant de critiquer l’armée israélienne.* Dans un message électronique envoyé le 18 juillet à la chaîne de télévision CTV, le commandant Paeta Hess-von Kruedener écrivait: « À plusieurs reprises, chaque jour, notre position se trouve sous le feu direct ou indirect de l’artillerie et des bombardements aériens. » Il précisait qu’un obus d’artillerie était tombé à 2 mètres du poste d’observateurs de Khiam et une bombe de 500 kg à 100 mètres. 

*« Cela n’est pas dû à un ciblage délibéré, mais à une nécessité tactique » dit-il.* 

Dans le bulletin interne de la FINUL et dans de nombreux rapports remis au plus haut niveau de l'ONU il a été fait état à plusieurs reprises que le Hezbollah venait tirer ses roquettes bien trop près des postes d'observations de la FINUL, sans que pour autant, le secrétaire général ne s'en émeuve en sommant le Hezbollah à s'en éloigner.








> Israel veut passer pour la victime dans ce conflit alors qu'elle est carrement un envahisseur.


Oui, Israël veut envahir le Liban et l'annexer?  ;D



> Ils ne veulent pas éliminer le Hezbollah


Non, bien-sur que non. Le Hezbollah est un mouvement naziste, terroriste et islamiste qui a pour objectif la destructon d'Israël et Israël vient juste sercer la volée au hezbo (militairement parlant, pas diplomatiquement et politiquement), mais Israël ne veut pas éliminer le hezbo. :-\



> ils veulent s'emparer du sud Liban pour y créer une colonie comme ils ont fait avec la Palestine


Ceci n'est pas le sujet, mais si tu veux, on peut en créé un autre pour parler de ca, on pourrais sérieuement s'amuser. Je vois que ca serait TRÈS bénéfique pour certains.

Je peut faire tout ce que tu veux, si tu veux resortir Cana, je peut te prouver fautif. Si tu veux resortir l'ambulance de la croix-rouge qui c'est supposément faite bombarder par un aéronef israélien, je peut te prouver fautif. Fait attention à ce que tu dis.



> pas faire le ménage et redonner le territoire au gouvernement Libanais.


Euh... OUI, c'est dans leur avantage de faire ca! Tu craois que ca les amuse de voir le Hezbollah qui construit une forteresse dont les armes pointent vers eux juste de l'autre côté de la frontière? Vraiment!



> La preuve, ils refusent à ce que l'armée Libanaise s'approche à 2km de la frontière Israelienne.


L'armée libanaise ne fara rien de toutes les manières, elle ne peut rien faire et bon nombre de ces membres ne veulent rien faire. Alors aussi bien que Tsahal ait le champ libre dans la proximité de la frontière.

*Bon, pour finir, voici un Vidéoclip - Liban, les Mythes et les Faits:
http://aish.com/movies/lebanon.asp*


----------



## Nagual (3 Sep 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhh! C'est ben beau tout ça mais, quel rapport avec le sujet de départ?


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (4 Sep 2006)

Aucun, mais Evildef a sortit plein de bullshit alors j'ai bien du rectifier.

Pour revenir sur le sujet, comme geo l'a dit, bien souvent, le monde ne soutient pas les militaires car ils ont un menque de compréhension (pour ne pas dire ils sont ignorants), alors il suffit de leur faire comprendre avec une coupe de phrases bien simples, et c'est surprenant comment ils changent d'avis facilement.


----------



## geo (4 Sep 2006)

Bravo...............CBV... 

Les forces armees sont les serviteurs de leurs patries.
Hezbolah ne reponds pas au Liban et ne represente qu'une petite partie de la population Libanaise (et l'Iran et la Syrie)..... mais ils ont fait la guerre a l'Isarel a partir du pays souverain du Liban.  Que l'Israel se mefie des motifs de l'armee Libanaise, pour l'Instant est comprenensible.

Avec un desir pour la paix et une force multinationale robuste au Liban, les Libanais et l'Israel peuvent commencer le dialogue pour adresser tous les puces qui les irritent.... sans l'intervention de l'Iran et la Syrie.

Bon, maintenant.... ou sont nos glorieux?


----------



## 1R22eR (5 Sep 2006)

CA vous tente pas de retourner au seujet de départ! Le Liban on en a assez entendu parler! alors je repose la question


En tant que militaire, est-ce que vous vous sentez soutenue par la population?


VOUS AVEZ 3 CHOIX ET EXPLIQUEZ-VOUS LE POURQUOI DE ?!?


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2006)

Oui........ tel que décrit dans ma réponse no 8.


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2006)

Snaky said:
			
		

> CA vous tente pas de retourner au seujet de départ! Le Liban on en a assez entendu parler! alors je repose la question
> 
> 
> En tant que militaire, est-ce que vous vous sentez soutenue par la population?
> VOUS AVEZ 3 CHOIX ET EXPLIQUEZ-VOUS LE POURQUOI DE ?!?



SVP expliquer votre pourquoi aussi........... ça pourrait engendrer de la discussion.


----------



## NiTz (5 Sep 2006)

Oui, parce que je suis en Ontario présentement!! Non sérieusement, j'ai recu beaucoup plus de support ici en Ontario qu'au Québec. Les Québécois n'aiment pas les Forces, ils ont la tete dans le sable et pensent que personne ne va venir les attaquer, parce qu'au Québec, on est tellement fins! On accepte tout le monde quels qu'ils soient!  :

Le problème c'est la mentalité du monde... Ils se croient à l'abri de tout parce qu'il n'y a jamais une bombe qui a tombé en sol canadien depuis des lustres...

Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2006)

quels sont vos exemples que les québecois ne supportent pas leurs militaires?

étant prêt a répondre aux questions de ceux qui veulent comprendre, je n'ai jamais manqué de support.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (5 Sep 2006)

Certains membres de ma familles ne supporte pas l'armee. C'est surtout a cause de l'ignorance je crois.


----------



## NiTz (5 Sep 2006)

Plusieurs de mes amis ne comprennent pas ce qu'on fait, ont entendu dire que blablabla à propos d'un gars qui aurait blabla.. et ca continue. Des imbéciles qui viennent te voir et te demandent si tu as déjà tué des enfants a mains nues alors que tu fais le plein chez pétro-canada... (bien sur, je lui ai répondu oui avec un large sourire!)... Un portier imbécile qui refuse de te laisser rentrer sur une terrasse parce qu'il dit que tu es militaire vu que tu as les cheveux courts et des gros bras... complètement ridicule!

C'est ce genre de choses là qui me choquent. Oui j'avoue, certaines fois quelques gens bien intentionnés viennent me poser des question sur ce que je fais. C'est avec plaisir que je leur réponds. J'ai même recu des encouragements en arrêtant dans un dépanneur de Montréal, me disant de faire attention en Afghanistan! On dirait que la mentalité change peu à peu et c'est bien. Mais il reste beaucoup de chemin à faire, surtout dans les régions plus éloignées ou les mentalités sont looonngues à changer.. Je viens du Saguenay et là-bas, les vieilles mentalités prédominent. Je me suis encore fait rabrouer l'histoire du tristement célèbre caporal Lortie, en me faisant demander si je pouvais faire la même chose avec Jean Charest.. c'est complètement insensé d'aller poser des questions comme ca! N'empêche que ca m'a fait bien rire  Mais comme dans n'importe quoi, il y a toujours des cons et des gens corrects!

Bonne journée!

Nitz


----------



## Black Watch (5 Sep 2006)

Ayant oeuvré dans le mouvement étudiant (honte à moi), je peux dire que la majorité des jeunes de 18 à 25 ans au Québec trouvent les FC ridicules. Mais la, on entre dans un cercle vicieux: le peuple nous soutient pas, il élit un gouvernement qui promet de couper dans la défense; or, comme cela est fait, on ridiculise les FC en disant qu'elles ne sont bonnes à rien, faute d'argent, et "so on". À cela, il faut ajouter les médias québécios qui ne sont pas chauds à l'idée d'avoir une force militaire en Canada (je me permets de citer le merveilleux Jean-Luc Mongrain: "L'armée, c'est yinque(sic) un tas de sauvages qui veulent aviliser la jeunesse pour se donner du Glamour. Vous, mmes et messieurs, laisseriez-vous votre enfant se faire maltraiter par des brutes aux gros bras, tout cela pour qu'ils meurent en Afghanistan?") Voila qui en dit long...


----------



## 1R22eR (6 Sep 2006)

Parlant du CPL Lortie, je me suis faite traiter de CPL Lortie en pleine hopital l'autre jour en embarquant dans l'ascenceur sans aucune raison... il a attendu que la porte sois semi fermé et ils crie CPL Lortie.... Merde faut bien être inculte pour faire se genre de chose... on s'en vient avec une société de bien-être social au Québec et un paquet d'anarchiste qui sont bon à rien... La pauvereté augmente car les jeunes sont de moins en moins vaillant...  :brickwall:


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

TB said:
			
		

> Certains membres de ma familles ne supporte pas l'armee. C'est surtout a cause de l'ignorance je crois.


Est-ce qu'ils supportaient l'armée lors du Verglas? ou bien pendant Oka?
Si oui, c'est qu'ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent et ce serait à toi de leurs expliquer, tranquilement, graduellement - car les lectures, ils n'aimeraient pas ça encore plus.


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

NiTz said:
			
		

> Plusieurs de mes amis ne comprennent pas ce qu'on fait, ont entendu dire que blablabla à propos d'un gars qui aurait blabla.. et ca continue. Des imbéciles qui viennent te voir et te demandent si tu as déjà tué des enfants a mains nues alors que tu fais le plein chez pétro-canada... (bien sur, je lui ai répondu oui avec un large sourire!)...



Je dois dire que quand on me pose une question imbécile.... je leur donne quand même une réponse réfléchie et intelligente.  Ils ne s'en attendent pas et ont tendance à me revenir avec des questions plus réfléchies OU, ils prennent leur chemin et me foutent la paix 



			
				NiTz said:
			
		

> Un portier imbécile qui refuse de te laisser rentrer sur une terrasse parce qu'il dit que tu es militaire vu que tu as les cheveux courts et des gros bras... complètement ridicule!


Eh oui, mais le portier a peut-être l'expérience avec des militaires qui boivent trop, parlent trop fort et cause la bagarre OU tripotent les fesses des jolies demoiselles... donc ils travaillent avec des préjudices - faudrait être recommendé par un ami à ces portiers pour qu'ils te donnent l'heure du jour.


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Ayant oeuvré dans le mouvement étudiant (honte à moi), je peux dire que la majorité des jeunes de 18 à 25 ans au Québec trouvent les FC ridicules. Mais la, on entre dans un cercle vicieux: le peuple nous soutient pas, il élit un gouvernement qui promet de couper dans la défense; or, comme cela est fait, on ridiculise les FC en disant qu'elles ne sont bonnes à rien, faute d'argent, et "so on". À cela, il faut ajouter les médias québécios qui ne sont pas chauds à l'idée d'avoir une force militaire en Canada (je me permets de citer le merveilleux Jean-Luc Mongrain: "L'armée, c'est yinque(sic) un tas de sauvages qui veulent aviliser la jeunesse pour se donner du Glamour. Vous, mmes et messieurs, laisseriez-vous votre enfant se faire maltraiter par des brutes aux gros bras, tout cela pour qu'ils meurent en Afghanistan?") Voila qui en dit long...


Tous les jeunes passent par une période ou ils sont contre l'établissement.
La perte d'une vie au champ de bataille touche tout le monde.... et c'est une bonne chose MAIS, as tu pris le temps de leur demander / expliquer les raisons qui ont porté un citoyen bien ordinaire à risquer sa vie pour les autres, sans songer à sa propre sécurité?
Pour ce qui est de M Mongrain et des autres qui le citent.... demandez leurs ce qu'ils pensaient de nous lors du Verglas et d'oka, des inondations de la rivière Rouge & du Saguenay?.....


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

Snaky said:
			
		

> Parlant du CPL Lortie, je me suis faite traiter de CPL Lortie en pleine hopital l'autre jour en embarquant dans l'ascenceur sans aucune raison... il a attendu que la porte sois semi fermé et ils crie CPL Lortie.... Merde faut bien être inculte pour faire se genre de chose... on s'en vient avec une société de bien-être social au Québec et un paquet d'anarchiste qui sont bon à rien... La pauvereté augmente car les jeunes sont de moins en moins vaillant...  :brickwall:


Hehe..... je crois que j'aurais commencé par me retourner vers lui et lui corriger. Non, mon nom est Geo, (si je suis en uniforme, je pointe à mon name tag) vous êtes?....... ne pas se choquer, ne pas montrer d'émotion, démontrer contrôle, discipline et réflection avant d'agire ira bien loin pour adresser l'image négative et exiger le respect auquel on a droit.


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

En fait, Geo, j'ai eu l'occasion de demander à ces jeunes si'ils pensaient que les FC les protègaient. Ils m'ont répondu que, sans armée, ils seraient plus en sécurité.


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

Les as tu donner quelques exemples ou c'était nous qui ont fourni la sécurité?...
Si on parle aux autochtones, ils sont tous davis qu'ils préfèrent faire face aux FC et non aux corps policier - que ce soit OPP, SQ, etc.....

Si ils disent se sentir plus en sécurité sans les FC, as tu demander pourquoi, demander des exemples?.....


----------



## Black Watch (6 Sep 2006)

Bien sur!! Voici la réponse de l'un d'eux:

"L'armée canadienne (sic) est en train de se battre partout et elle nous met en danger, car notre engagement en Afghanistan amène le terrorisme".

Voila sa réponse, que j'ai évidement trouvé incomplète et sans fondements.


----------



## NiTz (6 Sep 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> "L'armée canadienne (sic) est en train de se battre partout et elle nous met en danger, car notre engagement en Afghanistan amène le terrorisme".



C'est n'importe quoi!! Voilà encore un oeuvre de la mauvaise information et des fausses rumeurs qui circulent! Complètement ridicule! Comme si on allait volontairement faire augmenter le terrorisme! Elle est bien bonne!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------



## geo (6 Sep 2006)

Black Watch said:
			
		

> Bien sur!! Voici la réponse de l'un d'eux:
> "L'armée canadienne (sic) est en train de se battre partout et elle nous met en danger, car notre engagement en Afghanistan amène le terrorisme".
> Voila sa réponse, que j'ai évidement trouvé incomplète et sans fondements.


Bien,
Tu aurais pu indiquer que nous nous battons pas "partout". Nous sommes dans un seul pays, a la demande du gouvernement afghan, un gouvernement democratique qui a ete elu par la population.  Nous ne sommes pas des envahisseurs, nous sommes la pour aider le gouv Afghan a reprendre le controle sur un pays qui se forma apres quelques 30-35 annees de guerre.

Meme si leur questions et reponses sont mals formes, ce que nous disons doit etre reflechi et exprime le mieux que l'on peut......


----------



## stefatc (9 Sep 2006)

Bon, là comme je peux voir il y a des kakis qui disent tout sorte d'affaires sur les forces! Avant de parler et faire les pauvres cons juste pour dire que l'on connait des choses sur les forces pourquoi que vous ne prennez pas le temps de penser avant afin de reduire les risques de rumeur sur les forces!

Je me suis enrolé en sept 95,j'ai joins le coprs blindé apres mon QL3 en mars, j'ai été 2 fois en yougo, plusieur exercices a Gagetown, changé de metier maintenant assistant controleur aérien (ca implique cours de langue5 mois a Comox nouveau QL3 et un posting en mars o6). Donc une vie normale pour un militaire! est-ce que cela fait de moi une personne qui connait beaucoup de chose plus que vous tous? Je ne pense pas! Quelque soit le grade que vous avez, ca ne vous donne pas le droit de dire des choses qui peuvent salir les forces juste pour faire rendre plus intéréssant et/ou connaisseur des grand secrets des dieux dans des réunions familiales ou party!

Maintenant le sujet principal ;D Je suis natif de St-Jean-sur-richelieu (pour certain St-jean d'Iberville ou St-jean) c'est vrai à St-Jean les kakis ne sont pas tres aimés par le monde de mon age. Tout à fait normal quand tu as vecu là-bas et de voir les ELOFs du CMR venir brasser la ville juste parce qu'il sont des futurs ELOFs... surtout que maintenant que je suis militaire depuis 11 ans je comprends les ELOFs qui venaient dans les bars brasser le monde juste parce qu'ils sont des futurs officiers et ca si seulement ils passent leur cour  : . Quebec wow la base des  :warstory:22 :threat: joke j'ai vecu 10 ans a Valcatrass et oui plus il y a de monde plus il y a de conneries qui se font mais à ne pas oublier que la ville de Québec est bleue et non rouge donc normal que l'on ne soit pas trop aimé  :tsktsk: les villes anglaises sont un peu plus fiers de leur armée mais encore la ca dépend où! Gagetown sont un peu fier car c'est une base école et moi aussi quand j'ai été la j'ai fait le con que meme que je pense que certaines personnes doivent encore penser a moi >. Comox une base d'air forces sur une ile dans le pacifique, que j'ai aimé, la population penche beaucoup sur les forces. C'est les militaires qui gèrent l'aéroport et les cotes cotières Canadienne   maintenant ou je vie... Trenton! la ville était prospère a l'époque, depuis que les manufactures ont quitté la ville, trenton est devenue une ville de BS donc le plus gros revenu est l'aéroport militaire. Donc il y a beaucoup de retombées économiques à Trenton car les forces sont une grosse entrée d'argent ca veut dire oui on est tres bien aimé ici par les travailleurs!

Au Québec je suis un peu gêné de dire que je suis militaire a cause des bébéboomers, le gouvernement Québécois et les BS qui nous aiment pas parce qu'on travaillent comme des malades pour notre pays 

Il y a une chose que j'aime dire au Québécois c'est savez vous combien de Québécois il y a dans les forces? je leur répond pres de 49% se sont des Québécois!  Vous allez voir leur réactions! :skull:

autre fois c'etait ADSUM maintenant je dois connaitre celui du control aérien lol


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2006)

euh...."pit, pit, pit" 

CHIMO!


----------



## Nagual (10 Sep 2006)

Vendredi il y avait des gars du R22R dans le stationnement du Canadiantire à 3-Rivières pour un genre de marathon pour Enfant Soleil. Il y avait une C7, une C6, systèmes de communications et un Coyote en démonstration. J'ai parlé un bon bout avec celui qui montrait les armes. Super correct le gars, il a répondu à toutes mes questions et il semblait être ouvert à parler de ses expériences. Il m'a aussi donné quelques conseils. Je lui ai demandé si il partait pour l'Afganistan en 2007 et si il avait hâte de partir. Crime, ses yeux se sont mis à briller!!! Comme un enfant qui attend le jour de sa fête! Je lui ai donc souhaité bonne chance et ''continuer votre bon travail les gars!!''

Il y avait 2 autres militaires assis dans le véhicule. Je suis allé les voir pour les saluer et leur souhaiter bonne chance.
Oups, j'ai eu l'air de les déranger les monsieurs, c'est tout juste si ils ne m'ont pas envoyer chi  . 
Je leur ai souhaité bonne chance quand même. Je eu droit à un minuscule merci.

Sur le coup je les ai trouvé plates pour ne pas dire stupides. Mais après réfléxion, je me suis dis que c'était peut-être de ma faute.
Bonne chance; ça fait pessimiste. Ça fait, ''si vous êtes chanceux les gars vous allez les avoir''. C'est vrai que c'est ordinaire.
Je vais corriger ma petite faute. Ce n'est pas grand chose mais c'est sincère.

                                 Continuer votre bon travail, vous êtes des pros!!

C'est mieux comme ça? Au moins ça fait plus positif. 

Phil


----------



## geo (10 Sep 2006)

Exactement............~~~!!!!


----------



## stefatc (10 Sep 2006)

des fois il ne faut pas trop en leur demander...!


----------



## geo (10 Sep 2006)

Nagual said:
			
		

> Vendredi il y avait des gars du R22R dans le stationnement du Canadiantire à 3-Rivières pour un genre de marathon pour Enfant Soleil. Il y avait une C7, une C6, systèmes de communications et un Coyote en démonstration. J'ai parlé un bon bout avec celui qui montrait les armes. Super correct le gars, il a répondu à toutes mes questions et il semblait être ouvert à parler de ses expériences. Il m'a aussi donné quelques conseils. Je lui ai demandé si il partait pour l'Afganistan en 2007 et si il avait hâte de partir. Crime, ses yeux se sont mis à briller!!! Comme un enfant qui attend le jour de sa fête! Je lui ai donc souhaité bonne chance et ''continuer votre bon travail les gars!!''



Un militaire s'entraine pour des annees dans son metier.
Se promener dans sa base, aider la population lors des desastres naturels c'est bien beau mais, l'oportunite d'exercer son metier, faire face a ses plus grandes craintes et peurs..... ça c'est quelquechose!

Pour les autres qui se cachaient dans leurs vehicules.... probablement qu'ils ne voulaient pas parler et nimporte confrontation, meme la plus innocente est une intrusion.... desole pour ta mauvaise reception.


----------



## Nagual (10 Sep 2006)

> des fois il ne faut pas trop en leur demander...!





> desole pour ta mauvaise reception.



Ah non, c'est sans problèmes. Comme on dit, c'est l'intention qui compte.  

En passant Stef, ne le prend pas mal que je t'ai corrigé sur un post, c'était juste pour te taquiner. Désolé de t'avoir véxé, se n'était pas mon intention.   

Phil


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (12 Sep 2006)

stefatc said:
			
		

> Il y a une chose que j'aime dire au Québécois c'est savez vous combien de Québécois il y a dans les forces? je leur répond pres de 49% se sont des Québécois!  Vous allez voir leur réactions! :skull:


Tant que ca?!


----------



## souljahz (15 Sep 2006)

salut

pour repondre a la question je dirais pas vraiment. D'ailleurs c'est meme rendu que je garde ça mort je garde ça pour moi. Si on me demande ce que je fais je travail point. Souvent je me retrouve face a des personne qui souhaite la paix dans le monde et bla bla bla. Et qui faudrait que les FC n'existe pas. Beaucoup de prejugé. je me suis deja faire dire qu'on etait des mauvais exemple pour les enfant a cause qu'on aime la guerre. (comme ci qu'on aime ça). Bref, je crois que les FC devrait faire une campagne de comment dire rehaussage des FC.

bref pas facile des fois de se promener en cadpat


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Sep 2006)

Tu devrais pas a avoir honte du travail que tu fais! tu n'as qu' a exprimer tes point et leur dire que tu n'es pas vraiment pour la guerre! ne cache pas ce que tu fais, sois fier!


----------



## mcchartman (15 Sep 2006)

Je ne crois pas que souljahz ait honte de son travail. Je pense plutôt qu'il ait simplement décidé de ne pas crier haut et fort son occupation professionnelle afin d'éviter des conversations qui, disons le, font rarement changer l'opinion de ceux qui y prennent part. Certains appellent ceci un "dialogue de sourds", et pour cause. Dans le fond, je comprends son attitude - ce n'est pas sa responsabilité d'éduquer la population. Ainsi, il indique clairement qu'il serait souhaitable que les FC s'engagent dans une campagne de "rehaussage", pour réutiliser son terme, et tenter d'améliorer l'angle sous lequel la population générale voit les FC.

Bien entendu, libre à toi de me corriger souljahz si je t'ai moi-même mal compris.


----------



## WLSC (15 Sep 2006)

La majorité des gens ne savent pas ce que sont les forces.  Ça prend du temps mais a force de leur expliquer encore, encore et encore, il commence a s'ouvrir.  Faut dire qu'on par de loin.  Le 11 sept 2001, on n'a reçu l'ordre de ne pas se montrer en uniforme...trop dangeureux.  Il y a 15 ans, on n'avait pas le droit d'aller ailleur qu'a la maison en uniforme de cbt...!!!   Ensuite les enquêtes sur la Somalie...  C'est long a effacer tout ça !   Faut pas arrêter d'expliquer.  J'ai eu autant de pour que de contre dans la rue...donc...


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Sep 2006)

Juste te dire lorsque les gens on une opinion différente sur notre travail il ya plus que la moitié qui vont garder leur opinion et peut etre plus... oui on peut en récupérer un peu mais des fois on a l impression de perdre notre temps un moment donné faut que le monde se réveil!!


----------



## souljahz (16 Sep 2006)

merci mcchartman

c'est en plein ça desoler si certain on compris que j'avais honte ce n'etait pas mon point je me suis p-e mal exprimer. je suis fier d,etre un membre des FC et de servir mon pays. pour aller travailler je suis en combat et pour retourné chez moi je suis aussi en combat avec la tete haute et mon large sourire. je parlais plus de confontration avec des nouvelles connaissance ou encore des gens que tu rencontres pour la premiere fois.
je fais essayer de mieux m'expliquer et elaborer.

en fait c'est plus une question de perception je dirais. Les gens ont deja des idées toutes faites et des fois tu pourras avoir les meilleurs arguments possible ça seras peine perdu. exemple quand je me suis enrolé. j'ai perdu plein d'amis et aussi j'ai eu plusieurs critique et au fils des années j'ai toujours eu a justifier mon choix pourquoi je suis rentrer dans les FC, c'est quoi le but, et toujours oubligé de defendre l'image des FC. par exemple le soldat canadien qui a tué un enfant et un jeune ado en Afghanistan le monde ne voit que le resultat mais on sait tous que c'est pas de sa faute il a juste respecter les procedure de sommation et les regle d'engagement. mais le monde ne connaissent pas ça alors il voit juste qu'on tue du monde et je peux en sortir plein d'autre. Pourtant en tant que militaire je vois que la perception des gens sont mauvaise. Et a un moment donnée (j'ai eu ma claque) alors, pourquoi commencer a crier sur tout les toit que je suis un membre des FC. Meme-ci que je suis fier et que je veux rester dans les FC jusqu'a ma carriere. C'est mon choix 
pour revenir au topic c'est juste que les gens on leur idée. si c'est pas pour nous niaiser mais pour nous critiquer. je parle pas de toutes la population mais d'une partie.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (18 Sep 2006)

Moi je suis différent. Qu'ils éprouvent leur mécontentement et exposent leures idées stupides, qu'ils critiquent. Je suis un gars de tête, je vais me régaler evec leurs arguments à la con de "faites l'amour et non la guerre" et si je ne les convaincs pas malgré qu'ils voient bien qu'ils n'ont pas raison, l'orgeuil prend le dessus et ils partent en riant (rire forcé)... c'est le pire qui peut arriver. Pourquoi je devrais me faire discret? Que ce soit les prof à l'école ou bien la famille, je m'en fous. Un pompier a-t-il "peur" de cacher sa profession, un policier a-t-il "peur" de cacher sa profession? Selon moi les militaires sont ceux qui devraient être les plus fiers de leur profession, alors peu importe les _peace and love_.


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2006)

pour moi, c'est principalement les medias qui parlent negativement du soldat et il y en a des peroquets qui ne pensent pas et repetent ce que la presse dit.......

Discret -  jamais.

Cependant, si on me demande quelque question, je fais de mon mieux pour la repondre du mieux de mes connaissances.... j'evite le ton macho et laisse ma passion parler 

CHIMO!


----------



## danielbouchard (27 Sep 2006)

Tout à fais d'accord avec toi geo. Surtout les média québecois de la gaugauche. Si un bon coup est fait par contre comme un sauvetage il n'y a que 3 petite ligne dans le journal local.

Cela est très malheureux. Canadien, supportons nos troupes ne veut pas dire supportons la mission, cela veut dire supportons nos soldats formé pour toute les situations extrèmes et dangeureuse!


----------

